# ~ The United States of Snow ~



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

So, as much as it kills me to contemplate a snow holiday away from Japan, I'm seriously toyin with the idea of comin over to the US for a gander!!!!!

* I've never been to the US before!!!!!
* I'll most likely spend 4 weeks there!!!!!
* A little sight seein would be good to throw in here and there!!!!!
* It'll be just me and the Boss!!!!!
* I like powder, consistent powder!!!!!
* Did I mention I like powder?????
* I'll be travelling in February!!!!!
* I like food and beer when I'm not riding!!!!!
* I'm too old for budget accomodation away from the hill, yet too poor to stay in the Chalet Le' Douche!!!!! 

So given the info above, where would you guys go if you were in my mondo 28's????? 

Any and all suggestions will be appreciated greatly, so thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

man, I don't know.. everyone says Japan has the best powder...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I've seen what you can do on a grill..... Free lodging in Oregon if you cook me dinner. In all honesty, head up to interior Canada and hit revelstoke and the resorts up there.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I've seen what you can do on a grill..... Free lodging in Oregon if you cook me dinner. In all honesty, head up to interior Canada and hit revelstoke and the resorts up there.


Only problem is I don't cook whilst on holidays!!!!! :grin:

Plus I'd be super keen to try as much smoked and grilled pork from the home of BB Q!!!!! 

I did think about headin to Revelstoke, Kicking Horse, and prob Red, cause I've been to BC before!!!!!

Austria is on the list too for some reason!!!!! Maybe the Pork Knuckle, Sauerkraut, and Smoked Sausages are that reason, but I've always wanted to go there?????


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Do interior BC. But stop by Bend and cook him ^ dinner 

Great snow, no crowds and no Le Douche Vita Hotel. Crazy year though, temps are going up and down but the snow keeps comin.

Same for wherever Rogue and Argo rides. Tons of snow, but you may get a bad spell and ride le slush.....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

deagol said:


> man, I don't know.. everyone says Japan has the best powder...


and food....and people...and trains...and anything tech....<3 Japan so hard....

Mizu come to CO everyone else does.

We have a 200 mile long parking lot I can show you some pow from.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

snowklinger said:


> and food....and people...and trains...and anything tech....<3 Japan so hard....
> 
> Mizu come to CO everyone else does.
> 
> We have a 200 mile long parking lot I can show you some pow from.



Good food you won't find much of that in USA. Trust me I tried


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> and food....and people...and trains...and anything tech....<3 Japan so hard....
> 
> Mizu come to CO everyone else does.
> 
> We have a 200 mile long parking lot I can show you some pow from.


lol
Yeah I got a nice flatscreen TV.... We can watch awesome pow..... while BBQ'ing


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

F1EA said:


> lol
> Yeah I got a nice flatscreen TV.... We can watch awesome pow..... while BBQ'ing


Mine come 3d with diesel smell-o-vision and texas clown driving antics.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

You guys definitely don't work in the Tourism Industry!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> You guys definitely don't work in the Tourism Industry!!!!!


I work for the Utah Department of Tourism


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I have skied Austria and its AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! There was powder, lots and lots and lots of powder. That was Innsbruck. And yeah, the food was AMAZING. Very nice people too  There were no tram lines when I was there which was nice.

I would do Canada!!!!! Your money will go further plus we are nice people 

Otherwise I would go to Alaska.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*I also freelance for Canadian Tourism*

Everyone is basically guaranteed to love half the US. (unless you are Lithuanian)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> Everyone is basically guaranteed to love half the US.


So what's the best way to get over the wall?????


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

**not political its not my fault shit is funny as fuck*



Mizu Kuma said:


> So what's the best way to get over the wall?????


Call me crazy but I'm not seeing a Jin Dynasty sort of economic/industrial power capable of such a thing.

In fantasyland I would for sure ask Genghis Khan though!


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

If Mother Nature quits hating California....go to Tahoe, then hop over to Salt Lake City and hit a couple of the many there, then hop over to Colorado so that you can meet a few thousand skiers from the East Coast  If you want to make it more pricey, substitute Jackson WY in for Salt Lake City.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I won't say anything different than I have said before. Maximize your ability to move around. Hotels will be that same range at most big resorts areas. I'd fly in to San Francisco or salt lake. Rent a van. I'd buy passes now. Get 2 of the 3 big ones...... MAX pass, mountain collective and epic pass. Hunt powder. 

If you end up at bachelor I'm happy to meet up. It's on the max pass.. I'll bbq if you want. There are very few places in the west that are good at bbq. You need to be in central, South and Southeast for good shit. I'm originally from Texas and was raised grilling food. 

Seriously though, get a map and look at where these passes cover and overlap.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Nothing to add but admiration of your consistency, exactly 5 !'s and ?'s every time!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Nothing to add but admiration of your consistency, exactly 5 !'s and ?'s every time!!!!!


If I could've "liked" your post 5 times, I would've!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Alpine Duke said:


> If Mother Nature quits hating California....go to Tahoe, then hop over to Salt Lake City and hit a couple of the many there, then hop over to Colorado so that you can meet a few thousand skiers from the East Coast  If you want to make it more pricey, substitute Jackson WY in for Salt Lake City.


I do like the look of Tahoe, but as you said!!!!!

I might wait for the next Global Cooling to be announced????? 

Picks in Colorado?????


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> I won't say anything different than I have said before. Maximize your ability to move around. Hotels will be that same range at most big resorts areas. I'd fly in to San Francisco or salt lake. Rent a van. I'd buy passes now. Get 2 of the 3 big ones...... MAX pass, mountain collective and epic pass. Hunt powder.
> 
> If you end up at bachelor I'm happy to meet up. It's on the max pass.. I'll bbq if you want. There are very few places in the west that are good at bbq. You need to be in central, South and Southeast for good shit. I'm originally from Texas and was raised grilling food.
> 
> Seriously though, get a map and look at where these passes cover and overlap.


Bachelor definitely on the list!!!!! 

Just need you guys to talk it down from now on though!!!!! "We" don't need anymore peeps on the hill than nessesary!!!!! 

Mmmmmm, BBQ!!!!!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> Nothing to add but admiration of your consistency, exactly 5 !'s and ?'s every time!!!!!


Shit.
I thought it was random. There IS a pattern after all...
:O


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Shit.
> I thought it was random. There IS a pattern after all...
> :O


I deciphered it!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Phedder said:


> I deciphered it!


Damn you, Pheddeeeeeeer!!!!!

Now I'll have to use this whenever I'm posting!!!!!


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Only American hill I've ridden is Baker and it definitely lived up to the hype.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

freshy said:


> Only American hill I've ridden is Baker and it definitely lived up to the hype.


Baker is another on my list!!!!!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Dammit I was writing for about 30mins but accidently closed the tab!!!!!

Visit them all! You have 4 weeks!!!!!

Start LA: eat mexican food/korean bbq do the tourist crap for 1 day ->head north to mammoth-> go north again to Lake tahoe -> north west to Bachelor/Mt Hood -> north to Mt Baker -> head east to Jackson hole/grand targhee -> South to SLC (park city, w/e, and ALTA IS FOR SKIERS) -> then head west to steamboat ->south to keystone/breck/vail/aspen -> then to las vegas. I call it the ring of snow. (on second thought, it sounds lame. let's call it the aussie challenge or Mizu out west.)

make sure you *go to vegas last* not first. Aussies go too crazy there.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Hmmmm, Mizu out West!!!!! 

I like it!!!!! I like it a lot!!!!!

But no worries about me goin to Vegas!!!!! Pokies don't do a damn thing for me!!!!! I'd rather spend my coin on snow, beer, and bbq!!!!!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Hmmmm, Mizu out West!!!!!
> 
> I like it!!!!! I like it a lot!!!!!
> 
> But no worries about me goin to Vegas!!!!! Pokies don't do a damn thing for me!!!!! I'd rather spend my coin on snow, beer, and bbq!!!!!


I had to google pokies just to make sure what you meant. They have the other pokies there also.. BBQ usually sorta sucks out west. Gotta head to the south/south east where there's not that much snow.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

jae said:


> I had to google pokies just to make sure what you meant. They have the other pokies there also.. BBQ usually sorta sucks out west. Gotta head to the south/south east where there's not that much snow.


I'm not gonna google the other "pokies", but I'm guessin it still involves some sort of slot machine!!!!! (Bad Joke alert)

And I was just hopin that Argo was havin a lend of me in regards to the BBQ thing bein no good up the top end!!!!!

I'm guessin fried chicken is gonna be the same?????

Surely the Burgers are good?????

What's the local cuisine????? What do you guys get a hankerin for?????


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Can't speak of other areas, but food on the western coast california -> washington are damn snobby with their food. I'm a LA boy so here are my recommendations.

LA is F'in huge and has probably one of the most diverse cultures. I'll just toss some crap up and see if it hits your interest. If you don't like anything, no worries. Water off a ducks back. 

BBQ: Bludso's, baby blues, and phillips are all pretty close to each other. California is known for their tri-tip, but I think that it sucks. It's a white person thing, stick with the ribs and rib tips. I'd recommend bludso's or phillips. http://www.yelp.com/biz/bludsos-bar-and-que-los-angeles]Bludso?s Bar & Que - 719 Photos - Barbeque - Fairfax - Los Angeles, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp 

Baby Blues BBQ - 405 Photos - Barbeque - West Hollywood - West Hollywood, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp

Phillips Barbecue - 88 Photos - Barbeque - West Adams - Los Angeles, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp

KBBQ: I ate this stuff growing up so it doesn't really give me the same thrill as other people but it's the rage here in LA. Few places I would recommend would be 
Kang Ho Dong Baekjeong - 3532 Photos - Korean - Koreatown - Los Angeles, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp 

Quarters Korean BBQ - 1783 Photos - Korean - Koreatown - Los Angeles, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp 

they're in the same plaza. theres another one called parks, but that place is expensive af.

Hamburgers/hotdogs: In-n-out is california. In-N-Out Burger - 530 Photos - Fast Food - Hollywood - Hollywood, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp

A hipster burger joint called shake shack just opened but the lines are way too long for me to try. Shake Shack - 149 Photos - Burgers - West Hollywood - West Hollywood, CA - Reviews - Yelp

Pinks is pretty good if there is no line, skip it if there is. (get the jaws burger spicy) Pink?s Hot Dogs - 2844 Photos - Hot Dogs - Fairfax - Los Angeles, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp

Fried chicken: Roscoe's chicken and waffles, get gravy on the side. Roscoe?s House of Chicken & Waffles - 1543 Photos - Southern - Hollywood - Los Angeles, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp 

Ramen: Daikokuya is my absolute favorite for tokotsu ramen. (make sure to put in the minced garlic on the counter, this is critical) Daikokuya - 4498 Photos - Ramen - Little Tokyo - Los Angeles, CA - Reviews - Yelp

If you want something more pussy then shinsengumi is okay for the shoyu/miso Shin-Sen-Gumi Hakata Ramen - Little Tokyo - 2361 Photos - Ramen - Little Tokyo - Los Angeles, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp

A bit far out, but a fan favorite would be santokua Hokkaido Ramen Santouka - 1093 Photos - Ramen - Mar Vista - Los Angeles, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp

PASTRAMI: Huge rivalry on who has the best pastrami Langer's or Katz. Langer's is damn good. Langer?s - 1984 Photos - Delis - Westlake - Los Angeles, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp make sure to eat this!!!!!

damn, I'm hungry.

edit* How can I forget mario's? http://www.yelp.com/biz/marios-peruvian-and-seafood-los-angeles this is amazing. Get the #14 . What you don't like rice? stfu get the #14 .


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jae said:


> Can't speak of other areas, but food on the western coast california -> washington are damn snobby with their food. I'm a LA boy so here are my recommendations.
> 
> LA is F'in huge and has probably one of the most diverse cultures. I'll just toss some crap up and see if it hits your interest. If you don't like anything, no worries. Water off a ducks back.
> 
> ...


we are friends


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> we are friends


You find your own friend!!!!!

I asked him first!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

jae said:


> Can't speak of other areas, but food on the western coast california -> washington are damn snobby with their food. I'm a LA boy so here are my recommendations.
> 
> LA is F'in huge and has probably one of the most diverse cultures. I'll just toss some crap up and see if it hits your interest. If you don't like anything, no worries. Water off a ducks back.
> 
> ...


Damn!!!!! You're not the only one that's hungry!!!!!

I'll have a #19 from Langers, and if a #14 is the Lomo Saltatdo at Marios, I'll have 2!!!!!

That'll give me time to work out how many lots of rib tips and beans I could take, and wether or not I could fit in the chicken, waffles, and gravy for dessert!!!!! 

* I'm a fan of Yakiniku and Ramen, but Japan has served me well in those regards!!!!!


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey!

I am based out of SLC and I am seriously thinking of doing the same next year. 

Ill just try to follow Powderchasers.com and hit up the Colorado, Wyoming, Washington, Oregon resorts next year. 

Hit me up as I wouldnt mind a car buddy LOL.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Damn!!!!! You're not the only one that's hungry!!!!!
> 
> I'll have a #19 from Langers, and if a #14 is the Lomo Saltatdo at Marios, I'll have 2!!!!!
> 
> ...


yeah I figured about the japan thing, but as you're going to be skipping japan next year, I thought it would help as I would imagine the japanese food in Australia isn't close to japan. Here it's close, not perfect, but really close.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

jae said:


> yeah I figured about the japan thing, but as you're going to be skipping japan next year, I thought it would help as I would imagine the japanese food in Australia isn't close to japan. Here it's close, not perfect, but really close.


We've actually got some pretty good Japanese food over here, but some can be pretty pricey!!!!! 

I just like the feel of a Japanese Person, serving Japanese Food, Speaking Japanese, and all in a little Izakaya in a back street of Japan!!!!! 

I dunno if that's weird or not, but it just seems so much better?????


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Mizu Kuma said:


> We've actually got some pretty good Japanese food over here, but some can be pretty pricey!!!!!
> 
> I just like the feel of a Japanese Person, serving Japanese Food, Speaking Japanese, and all in a little Izakaya in a back street of Japan!!!!!
> 
> I dunno if that's weird or not, but it just seems so much better?????


I actually found a ramen spot in Denver like this recently. Its a square room with a divider and half is the kitchen, 3 people work there, a husband and wife in the kitchen and their brother or kid or something is the server. I went 3x last week.... Miyako Ra-men


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

We may not have the best food in the country, but I'll tell you with 20+ breweries in an 80,000 person city, we have the best beer in the country.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> We may not have the best food in the country, but I'll tell you with 20+ breweries in an 80,000 person city, we have the best beer in the country.


With good grog comes good tucker, so I think you might be underselling the eats????? 

Got a shortlist of the best beers on offer?????


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

no worries, just more room for more food. Honestly korean bbq>western bbq here, but I imagine you eat a lot of that stuff in australia because theres such a big korean population from melbourne to brisbrane. Hmm... I would also suggest brazillian BBQ. 

M grill is my personal favortie but kinda pricy. M Grill - 1000 Photos - Brazilian - Koreatown - Los Angeles, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp

or fogo de chao, which is expensive af Fogo de Chão Brazilian Steakhouse - 1671 Photos - Steakhouses - Beverly Hills - Beverly Hills, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp

or eat like 50 tacos at king taco King Taco - 325 Photos - Mexican - Pico-Union - Los Angeles, CA - Reviews - Yelp

Your plate is full!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

jae said:


> no worries, just more room for more food. Honestly korean bbq>western bbq here, but I imagine you eat a lot of that stuff in australia because theres such a big korean population from melbourne to brisbrane. Hmm... I would also suggest brazillian BBQ.
> 
> M grill is my personal favortie but kinda pricy. M Grill - 1000 Photos - Brazilian - Koreatown - Los Angeles, CA - Reviews - Menu - Yelp
> 
> ...


I love Korean BBQ!!!!! 

I've got 2 Charcoal Hibachi's at home!!!!! :laugh2:

And Churrasco is awesome!!!!! 

One great thing about Australia (And pretty sure it's the same in the US), is our diverse culture that's brought us foods from everywhere!!!!! 

Sydney has lots of Asian food!!!!! Brisbane and Gold Coast area ms of Queensland have an abundance of Japanese eateries, that came from the Japanese tourism boom of the past there!!!!!

We definitely need more Korean over here though, cause a good bibimbap or a stir fried pork kimchi certainly agrees with my taste buds!!!!! I'm a big chilli eater as our local Macedonian community is pretty open where I live!!!!!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I love Korean BBQ!!!!!
> 
> I've got 2 Charcoal Hibachi's at home!!!!! :laugh2:
> 
> ...


Wollongong huh


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

ETM said:


> Wollongong huh


Yeah, but Shitney is the feeding grounds!!!!! 

Ain't nothin in the Gong but a parking fee and gang of ice addicts!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Although I'm 20 mins south of there anyways!!!!! 

Not far from your old business grounds!!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I'd chase powder........the rest will fall into place.......


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

At this rate, Canada will take your dollar much further than the US.
I would check out mountains on the west and chase after deeper powder.

http://www.baldface.net

http://www.icefall.ca

You have to book a trip now for next season.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Forget about Shake Shack in LA.
Eat In-N-Out there and come to NYC.
I'll take you to the original at Madison Square Park!


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Guys, back off.
Jae is my long lost Korean brother.
He's my foodie buddy.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

If you go to Jackson Hole, you have to eat at Teton Thai.
That Thai food in the middle of nowhere will blow your mind.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I arrive late to this party.
NYC food report is coming up soon.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I think I just made myself look like one of those Korean casino bot from posting series of short replies.
I promise I'm not a Korean spammer!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

nutmegchoi said:


> Forget about Shake Shack in LA.
> Eat In-N-Out there and come to NYC.
> I'll take you to the original at Madison Square Park!


In and out is a bag of shit. Might as well eat McDonald's. Go get it so you can see how crappy it is and you can laugh inside every time someone talks about how great it is.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

You gonna eat............or are you gonna ride? I could eat oatmeal and PBJ's everyday for a month if it meant I could ride pow everyday.....


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> I'd chase powder........the rest will fall into place.......


^ Why is people not listening to this guy??


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

mojo maestro said:


> You gonna eat............or are you gonna ride? I could eat oatmeal and PBJ's everyday for a month if it meant I could ride pow everyday.....


If you can tell me where and when this pow will fall, I'm all ears!!!!!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Mizu Kuma said:


> If you can tell me where and when this pow will fall, I'm all ears!!!!!


Your guess is as good as mine. I was just trying to get this thread back on track........:computer1:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Argo said:


> In and out is a bag of shit. Might as well eat McDonald's. Go get it so you can see how crappy it is and you can laugh inside every time someone talks about how great it is.


 I rarely eat it, but for tourists it's a spot to hit up. You can't get a burger anywhere for that price/quality. It's pretty good imo. I'm just spoiled with that shit.



mojo maestro said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. I was just trying to get this thread back on track........:computer1:


 The OP is already decided on Mizu out West, we got it figured!!!!! He's going to hit everything up and eat like a boss!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Argo said:


> In and out is a bag of shit. Might as well eat McDonald's. Go get it so you can see how crappy it is and you can laugh inside every time someone talks about how great it is.


I can't agree with you on this. A double double with grilled onions is yummy. Better than five guys.

As for beers, one of the original brewers for Deschutes being away a few years back and started Crux Brewery. Very much experimental but my hands down favorite. Only thing is they don't do much bottling or canning.

The one thing I love about Bend food is most restaurants work hard to get as many ingredients local as possible. Best restaurant in Bend is Zydeco. Southern influenced modern dishes. It's a pretty penny but their food is amazing. I love red fish now because of them.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I think in and out has an emotional attachment for a lot and it's what alot of California peeps grew up on. 

I still haven't been to crux. Unless it's that place we stopped for sandwiches? Either way I need to go... or go again


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Argo said:


> I think in and out has an emotional attachment for a lot and it's what alot of California peeps grew up on.
> 
> I still haven't been to crux. Unless it's that place we stopped for sandwiches? Either way I need to go... or go again


nah, In-n-out is still great, it's just that a lot of the country has up'd their burger game. I grew up with big macs and I prefer it over In-n-out double double, but I do know which is better (The double double, animal style + whole grilled onion + diced chiles + mustard bun). Their fries are horrible tho.

Now it's kinda getting derailed haha. Just eat a lot of food.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I think the important thing to remember about In-n-Out is that it is fast food. By its own standards against the competition, its fantastic, and a true California experience. By the same token it is not more than what it is. Its fame/popularity exceeds its quality, but that doesn't take away from it. By the measure of excellent food it is crap, by the measure of crap food, it is excellent.

When ur in college, In-n-Out sits pretty high on the list.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I've heard In&Out was good from a few mates that have had it before!!!!!

Maccas in Australia is pretty much dog shit!!!!! And I used to love it, and actually worked there when I was going to school then managed once I left school!!!!! 

We have some decent burger joints popping up all over the place now though, so it might be a similar thing to what's happenin your way?????

Plus I'm not too shy to admit that I do a pretty bang up job of cookin some prime beef in the old smoker myself!!!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I haven't smoked meat in a while, I do lower heat/longer interval cook on a grill and for the last hour I'll put some smoke in it. I don't have the commitment to long haul smoke anymore and haven't been able to sell out to the automatic smokers....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Look to see the flight price difference between west coast cities then report back where you want to fly in to. That could make a huge planning difference. 

Where do you live in Australia. I plan to take a walkabout down under in the next couple years.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> I haven't smoked meat in a while, I do lower heat/longer interval cook on a grill and for the last hour I'll put some smoke in it. I don't have the commitment to long haul smoke anymore and haven't been able to sell out to the automatic smokers....


For burgers I just crank the heat up, then whack some lumps of dry hickory on just before I grill the patties!!!!!

All the big cuts along with ribs etc, get the low and slow with the smoking wood that's been soaked for a day or so!!!!! Water pan in, then wrapped in foil and sometimes a liquid added, for the last 1/3 or so of the total cook, with a grill and sauce if it's ribs etc!!!!!

The Spit I just add wet chips at 15 min intervals over a slow cook, with plenty of basting along the way!!!!!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> Look to see the flight price difference between west coast cities then report back where you want to fly in to. That could make a huge planning difference.
> 
> Where do you live in Australia. I plan to take a walkabout down under in the next couple years.


Not too concerned about the flight cost difference as I am the exchange rate!!!!! I'd be happy to pay an extra $200-300 if I'm goin to a destination that I really like the sound of!!!!!

I'm about 1 1/2 hour drive south of Sydney!!!!!

And I'll be more than happy to reciprocate with an Aussie BBQ if ya do make your way along the South Coast of NSW!!!!!

Any plans on what you wanna see and do down under?????


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Not too concerned about the flight cost difference as I am the exchange rate!!!!! I'd be happy to pay an extra $200-300 if I'm goin to a destination that I really like the sound of!!!!!
> 
> I'm about 1 1/2 hour drive south of Sydney!!!!!
> 
> ...


he wants shrimp on the barbi and Foster's. (sorry I had too, I have aussie mates so I know.)


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

jae said:


> he wants shrimp on the barbi and Foster's. (sorry I had too, I have aussie mates so I know.)


I think Fosters was (and still is) the best prank that Aussies have ever pulled on the rest of the world!!!!!


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

If you want to check out the good BBQ you'll need to take a detour to the south were it doesn't really snow.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> If you want to check out the good BBQ you'll need to take a detour to the south were it doesn't really snow.


But no tips on the best weekday tamales?????


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Again, south...

South/Southeast for BBQ. South West for tamales. 
Memphis for chicken and waffles...


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

But I would skip all that and ride PNW, CO, BC if I were you.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> By the measure of excellent food it is crap, by the measure of crap food, it is excellent.


Lol that's truth right there. The rare time I venture south from Canada it seems like every place we don't have here is just so good like Jack in the Box and Carl's Junior, well Carl's has come up to BC now and after eating it like 7 times I think it's crap now. But I remember the Green Burrito being my favorite on my Cali trip 15 years ago.

All you burger people need to try The Nomad in Revelstoke, I swear it would be the top burger place if it were a chain and could keep the same quality, erm I mean it is the top burger place. Can't call it fast food either since you have to go in and they cook it fresh and what have you, best fries ever too.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Tamales all taste similar to me :embarrased1: but it's probably here in LA that would have the best as you can get all kinds, the main 3 being mexican, salvadorian, or guatemalan. Mexican uses a corn husk, salvadorian uses a banana leaves, guatemalan uses plantain leaves. IDK man, they really all do taste the same to me, but them be fightin words to mexicans/salvadorians/guatemalans especially if you say one is better than the others. pinche chino


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

taco tuesday said:


> Again, south...
> 
> South/Southeast for BBQ. South West for tamales.
> Memphis for chicken and waffles...


Was meant to be a play on your username!!!!! :embarrased1:

But, I'm definitely comin to the States outside of winter one year!!!!! And gorge myself to death on the grub!!!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The best and most flavorful foods are in the south or ethnic neighborhoods of big cities. The rest of the US had relatively bland food with a few exceptions.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mizu Kuma said:


> Not too concerned about the flight cost difference as I am the exchange rate!!!!! I'd be happy to pay an extra $200-300 if I'm goin to a destination that I really like the sound of!!!!!
> 
> I'm about 1 1/2 hour drive south of Sydney!!!!!
> 
> ...


It could make a pretty big price difference. I would go with San Francisco, salt lake, Portland and possibly Seattle. Las Angeles would also work but the drive would be the longest to the first decent resort (mammoth). 

Salt Lake is more central to all of the mountains and 30 minutes from the airport to the first one, 12 hours to bachelor, 6 hours to vail. 

Where you fly in to would dictate the schedule for resorts....


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> It could make a pretty big price difference. I would go with San Francisco, salt lake, Portland and possibly Seattle. Las Angeles would also work but the drive would be the longest to the first decent resort (mammoth).
> 
> Salt Lake is more central to all of the mountains and 30 minutes from the airport to the first one, 12 hours to bachelor, 6 hours to vail.
> 
> Where you fly in to would dictate the schedule for resorts....


Not too concerned about tranfer times etc, as I'd add on a day or two for a bigger journey, so (A) I can lessen the impact of jet lag, and (B) I can use these days to see a couple of sights etc along the way!!!!!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Traveling in the Czech republic a while back I met a Japanese traveler that had never encountered an avocado. I wanted to make him my guac and tortilla chips right there. I couldn't find the words to explain what an avocado was. I grew up an hour from the border and lived on epic Mexican my whole life. I love tacos. Carnitas....mmmmm


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah like Argo said I would build some time into your trip one of the great thing about the States is there is so much to see even in winter. I love the drive from Bend and Smith Rock area back to Seattle tons to stop and do. Plus with Airbnb you can do a nice trip staying two or three days at each place and moving on to the next.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

readimag said:


> Yeah like Argo said I would build some time into your trip one of the great thing about the States is there is so much to see even in winter. I love the drive from Bend and Smith Rock area back to Seattle tons to stop and do. Plus with Airbnb you can do a nice trip staying two or three days at each place and moving on to the next.


I Definitely like to travel this way!!!!!

I'm not the type that stops in a place, takes a dump, then claims that as a visit and crosses it off the been there done that list!!!!!

I may not even do the US stint at all yet, cause it's always been my real plan to buy some wheels and do a 3 month trip!!!!!

I've always wanted to see a bit of culture, a few national parks, and a bit of wildlife!!!!! Much the same reason as to why I'm yet to hit Europe!!!!!


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah that is how my wife and I traveled around Europe it was great and we got to see everything we wanted. I am a huge fan of all the National parks one of the best things the US ever did was protect those places. If you are going to do that I would start in Las Vegas cause why not and you can hit the grand Canyon up and head north from there. Most people will help you out when in the states but like every place we have a far share of ball lickers.


----------

